# Dual Tablet Console



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ok, I get it, you saw my name on this post and was like "He's going far into the deep end again..."

But hear me out!










I'm toying with this concept right here.

Why do I feel it's important? I find myself making the most money when I am on top of active surges, but many times I'm on either Google Maps navigating to a pickup, or on the Uber App on the pax screen. All times where you cannot view the active surges.

I always want to analyze the surge, but sometimes you can get back to back stacked pings and never really know what or where the surges are. I check on my phone occasionally, but that's burdensome. I couldn't find a good place to put my phone but since I only play Spotify for my music, I don't need to see my built in radio panel.

This also helps so when you are on an active drip to a drop off location, which could keep you away from the surge map for long periods of time, you can always maintain visual of where it's surge and truly grasp the full surge patterns during your drive time and region.

By the time you get to your drop off point, you may want to set yourself to "No new request" so you can immediately move north where there's a growing surge, rather than bother getting a stacked ping at drop off.

So I thought I'd mount my spare tablet, I already had this tablet I did not buy it for this intention, that I can always have the surge map active. So I can always be on top of the surges.

From the time you accept a ping, navigate 5-10 minutes away, a surge may have developed or increased. If the pax isn't right there waiting, it may be more practical to just cancel right away and take the active surge.

Stacked pings also has the same concern as you may accept a stacked ping but not realize you were close to an active surge or you got a stacked ping at a lower surge than what is currently available.

The only down side is how Pax would feel, if they even understood what it was, seeing a device with surge mapping on it? I could just play it off as it's a traffic indicator or something...

Thoughts?


----------



## CrimzonFiasco (Nov 25, 2016)

I think this is awesome. As far as what pax think, *shrug*. It's business. You're optimizing your drive time. They'll probably just be happy to get home


----------



## Iamkar33m (Feb 21, 2017)

When you're in a ride though, you can't see the overall/surge map. How do you get around that?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Iamkar33m said:


> When you're in a ride though, you can't see the overall/surge map. How do you get around that?


By having a second device that isn't logged on... as pictured above!

In the picture above, the bottom tablet "Navigation" screen is the active Uber device, set to be "navigating" to a pax pickup or drop off, while the top tablet is just the Uber app that will always be on the overall map and nothing else, so when surges update I will always have a visual of it.


----------



## Iamkar33m (Feb 21, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> By having a second device that isn't logged on... as pictured above!
> 
> In the picture above, the bottom tablet "Navigation" screen is the active Uber device, set to be "navigating" to a pax pickup or drop off, while the top tablet is just the Uber app that will always be on the overall map and nothing else, so when surges update I will always have a visual of it.


Will Uber let you sign into multiple devices as a driver? I always thought you could be on one device only. Unless you have a dummy account for your second tablet.


----------



## BillyZoom (Feb 26, 2017)

"The only down side is how Pax would feel, if they even understood what it was, seeing a device with surge mapping on it? I could just play it off as it's a traffic indicator or something..."

When the pax ask, what is that red blob? - "Its the reason I have pulled over and you are getting out NOW! " lol.... 

I am not even driving yet, but I really like your thinking! Seriously, BZ


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Iamkar33m said:


> Will Uber let you sign into multiple devices as a driver? I always thought you could be on one device only. Unless you have a dummy account for your second tablet.


You can only be online on a single device, but you can have the app open with the surge map on as many devices as you have available. If you try to go online with another device, it'll kick the previous one offline but you can still have the app open to see the surge map and your other settings, you just can't go online and accept pings on multiple devices at once.



BillyZoom said:


> "The only down side is how Pax would feel, if they even understood what it was, seeing a device with surge mapping on it? I could just play it off as it's a traffic indicator or something..."
> 
> When the pax ask, what is that red blob? - "Its the reason I have pulled over and you are getting out NOW! " lol....
> 
> I am not even driving yet, but I really like your thinking! Seriously, BZ


Hahaha!

I always look for ways to maximize my earnings because I know damn well that Uber won't do it for me!


----------



## BillyZoom (Feb 26, 2017)

I agree, it is something to think about. T-Mobile recently offered a free line so I grabbed one, I figured I could use it just for ride share or a second account as in this case! Props to forward thinking. BZ


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Ok, I get it, you saw my name on this post and was like "He's going far into the deep end again..."
> 
> But hear me out!
> 
> ...


I usually switch my surge indicator to domething else if i get a ping with high surge cause I notice the pax eyes go right to the second screen and my rating goes down a little afterwards. Of course it has more to do with positioning yourself in an already existing surge more of the time, rather than having any effect on how much they're paying (they'd pay it to someone regardless). It's just psychology I guess. Having it up makes you look greedy. Only takes a moment to flip it to something else for the trip. Inversely, i leave it on when there's no or low surges cause it has the opposite effect of them eyeing it and patting themselves on the back that they didn't get a surge.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

K-pax said:


> I usually switch my surge indicator to domething else if i get a ping with high surge cause I notice the pax eyes go right to the second screen and my rating goes down a little afterwards. Of course it has more to do with positioning yourself in an already existing surge more of the time, rather than having any effect on how much they're paying (they'd pay it to someone regardless). It's just psychology I guess. Having it up makes you look greedy. Only takes a moment to flip it to something else for the trip. Inversely, i leave it on when there's no or low surges cause it has the opposite effect of them eyeing it and patting themselves on the back that they didn't get a surge.


I may try it this Friday and see what happens. If anyone asks, I'll call it a demand indicator which technically is true.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Please provide a financial justification or ROI analysis.

In addition to 2 tablets up front are there 2 tablets in back with tipping signs that many also be setup with square-readers to accept credit cards for tips? Is there a separate cell phone? What is the total initial setup cost?

How many separate (cell-phone/tablet) accounts are maintained for the entire setup? What is the total monthly cost?

Now combine the one-time setup cost and the recurring monthly cost. That is a bigger then most drivers want to handle. I have not even mentioned the cost/benefit of a dash-cam, which may have a different justification.

How long does it take to pay off all these overhead expenses? Does the return-on-investment justify this setup? What about an UberX driver vs. UberSELECT?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Maven said:


> Please provide a financial justification or ROI analysis.
> 
> In addition to 2 tablets up front are there 2 tablets in back with tipping signs that many also be setup with square-readers to accept credit cards for tips? Is there a separate cell phone? What is the total initial setup cost?
> 
> ...


$10 a month per tablet, 3 total tablets. I initially intended to have two tablets in the headrest but it was too much. So I had this third laying around.

The tips I receive the first month of this year has already paid for all tablets for the entire year. The cost of this is not the issue, the costs are what they are because I already have these tablets, I am not recommending for anyone else to do this. I'm simply posting a technology based thread for discussion and advise on whether the concept of having the heat map at the ready is enough of an advantage to outweigh the possibility of Pax wondering or knowing what the heat map is....

As I said, I seem to earn far more when I am able to really maximize surges and having the ability to always see the heat map will be a huge advantage in my opinion.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I think pax would actually find it interesting, and not negative at all.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

All that matters is....does it work for you?


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

Im a tech junkie too. . My latest is 2 ideas. 1 Im teaching myself android app programming in order to build myself a little something as a reward Ive cooked up for tippers. My other current thought is, is there a way to automatically display the same google maps directions on multiple devices? I certainly havent found one yet.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> All that matters is....does it work for you?


I think it will be. One key function is really knowing the full depth of the surge pattern even when on a trip. I dont think anyone has ever really had that information readily available since when it gets busy you may never really see the surge map much.

Ill run it this weekend and see how it goes.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Doesn't LG have split screen? Could you use that on one tablet?


----------



## Iamkar33m (Feb 21, 2017)

dolllarchaser said:


> Doesn't LG have split screen? Could you use that on one tablet?


I doubt you can have two instances of the same app running on a single tablet, but it would be nice for lyft/uber combo.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

dolllarchaser said:


> Doesn't LG have split screen? Could you use that on one tablet?


It does but split screen only allows you to use built in apps, not third party apps like Uber. I've tried third party apps and they have the same limitations.

Do you have an Android app that can split screen third party apps?

For those curious, this is the mounting setup










Hook Velcro patch on the radio shelf so I can remove the top magnet mount when not in use.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Do you have an Android app that can split screen third party apps? For those curious, this is the mounting setup...


Not impressed! Here's a "real man's" split screen setup. 








And it's all Virtual Reality! The HUD projects 15 feet in front of the windshield. 
Each PAX gets to program one of the boards. 5 stars every time 
Ain't technology grand? ...
... at least in my dreams.
Actually, you have a very nice setup ... I'll go away now.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> //snip//
> 
> Do you have an Android app that can split screen third party apps?//snip//


No. I always wondered about the split screen functionality of the LG tablets.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

dolllarchaser said:


> No. I always wondered about the split screen functionality of the LG tablets.


Yea all it does is allow you to split a handful of built in app but not any app you want.


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm digging this idea. I also use a tablet for fubar and I have another big phone that I don't use anymore. Definitely trying this. Awesome outside the box thinking Steve.


----------



## Iamkar33m (Feb 21, 2017)

I'll be mounting my iPad Mini to monitor surges like Steve, but I use my iPhone 7 Plus for the actual driver controls.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Share your experience, particularly with pax reaction to it. I won't be driving until Friday so I won't have any feedback until Saturday at the earliest.

Overall seems like a positive response to the idea, I hope it works well for everyone to earn more while Ubering!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I have the same setup I just use two phones , I use the 2nd one to track surge just like you're doing . I've always said if you're not using two phones you're not maximizing your income

I use the same mounts also they work great . I get a large tablet in my car to watch stuff and the mounts hold it no problem

I've never had a pax say anything about the second phone



steveK2016 said:


> Yea all it does is allow you to split a handful of built in app but not any app you want.


If u root your phone u can add split screen to any app . You can run uber on half lyft on half also so you never miss a ping


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I have the same setup I just use two phones , I use the 2nd one to track surge just like you're doing . I've always said if you're not using two phones you're not maximizing your income


It's settled, this is happening!

I always just used my phone to check occasionally, but I really want a full grasp of the overall surge patterns across the city in real time.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> It's settled, this is happening!
> 
> I always just used my phone to check occasionally, but I really want a full grasp of the overall surge patterns across the city in real time.


Yeah man u think it's important to have a second device for this. I know it's shitty but sometimes if I pull up to a pax pick up and they're not there and the surge has jumped I'll cancel the ride to try and snag a bigger surge.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

this is my setup, but i think its an overkill for this situation, what do you think?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Jc. said:


> this is my setup, but i think its an overkill for this situation, what do you think?


When do you find time to watch the road? You must have automatic steering and breaking. Halfway to a fully autonomous car


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Maven said:


> When do you find time to watch the road? You must have automatic steering and breaking. Halfway to a fully autonomous car


I have a friend at Otto, I'm beta testing a new software


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> //snip//
> 
> If u root your phone u can add split screen to any app . You can run uber on half lyft on half also so you never miss a ping


Hmm... this is encouraging as I thought I read somewhere that Uber wouldn't run on a rooted phone.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Surges were poor last night, too many uber ants out for saint Patrick's day but the times it did, it worked as great as i expected. Really maaximized my ability to catch surge rides. 

No pax complaint or really noticed what was on the second screen.


----------



## Iamkar33m (Feb 21, 2017)

I've used my iPad for the surge map (pain in the ass as Uber's Driver app won't rotate to landscape mode) and used my iPhone for the main ride/control. Worked out pretty well the past few days. Most PAX ignored the tablet, but the ones that mentioned it we've had lots of very interesting conversations regarding the tablet and what the map/"red stuff" means. I've had one "fellow driver" accuse me of cherry picking with it, but I told him positioning myself to maximize surge isn't quite the same... work smart, not hard is my motto.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Iamkar33m said:


> I've used my iPad for the surge map (pain in the ass as Uber's Driver app won't rotate to landscape mode) and used my iPhone for the main ride/control. Worked out pretty well the past few days. Most PAX ignored the tablet, but the ones that mentioned it we've had lots of very interesting conversations regarding the tablet and what the map/"red stuff" means. I've had one "fellow driver" accuse me of cherry picking with it, but I told him positioning myself to maximize surge isn't quite the same... *work smart, not hard is my motto*.


Mine too.










I use an app called "Rotation Control" on my android, not sure if it works on iOS, but that's what I use to force the Uber App to go into landscape mode.

Saturday night had better surges but I think there was still too many drivers on the road for the holiday weekend. Still did a great job of indicating where surges are and no rider was upset about it, i doubt any understood what it was for.


----------



## Iamkar33m (Feb 21, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Mine too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iOS is a walled garden, there's no app like "Rotation Control" that will force another 3rd party app to conform to a specific screen orientation. I am thinking of picking up an android tablet to do that + split screen w/ the Lyft app so that I can run Uber on my phone and view the Uber surge + the Lyft app on the tablet. Any suggestions?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Iamkar33m said:


> iOS is a walled garden, there's no app like "Rotation Control" that will force another 3rd party app to conform to a specific screen orientation. I am thinking of picking up an android tablet to do that + split screen w/ the Lyft app so that I can run Uber on my phone and view the Uber surge + the Lyft app on the tablet. Any suggestions?


From what I hear, you have to root and use a special app to split screen 3rd party apps, I haven't done it.

I love my LG G Tab 8.0 X, haven't had a single issue.


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Mine too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the "set orientation" app. Question. Have you ever used it to accept pings? The only drawback I've experienced is when the ping shows up it's hard to read the pertinent info for the ping. ie: rating, surge and distance.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jimmycraazyz said:


> I use the "set orientation" app. Question. Have you ever used it to accept pings? The only drawback I've experienced is when the ping shows up it's hard to read the pertinent info for the ping. ie: rating, surge and distance.


Yes, I do not see the distance unfortunately, but thankfully that's never been an issue out here in Atlanta. I see all the others, Surge, Ratings and Platform.

Well, there was one problem when I accepted a Select ping at almost 4am when I was a block from home. Saw 20 minute pickup time, I was like, hell no and text the guy to cancel before 5 minute to avoid cancel fee. He decided to call and give me an attitude, I reciprocated in kind.

I wasn't about to risk a 20 min ride away from home, for a possible minimum ride heading in the opposite direction for a $6.75 payout, then drive 30 minute home. An hour of my time at 4am for $6.75. Now, it could have been a nice long trip back up to where I was, but it was far too late for me to want to take that risk.


----------



## Navy Vet (Sep 29, 2016)

I dont Understand why you guys talk about the Pax Minding! Why would they have anything to say! You are picking them up and they happen to be in a surge area!


----------



## Pinn Inc. (Mar 23, 2017)

great idea~ I like it.


----------

